# wheel size???



## 0cavfire1 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats the biggest rims i can put on a 1997 nissan hardbody???

i have a sweet deal on a set of 20" rims with the same bolt pattern that i have i am just not sure if they will fit on the truck. and when i put them on will i still be able to lower the truck.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

From what I've always heard, you can go up 3 rim sizes, from stock, without any issues. So, for instance, if stock is 15' you can go up to 18, without having any problems. Not 100% though, but hopefully this helps


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

that the dumbest thing i hear i got a 92 and 96 sentra and they had stock 175/70/13 inch rim. i put 215/35/18 on it and it was fine. im not saying u can go 5 inches up but they got this tire calculator where u can determin the size u can put on. check this link out it might help. http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## dagobertoom (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi eveyone I'm form Dominican Republic. I have a nissan sentra b-14 1999 I've changed the suspension kit (KYB shocks I didn't change the coilovers) and I want to but an ADR 17" wheels. Actually the car has 13" wheels on it.

Q: Does the car looks high with this kind of wheels and new suspension kit? 
What do I have to do to keep it lower?


----------

